# It just wont end



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Way too big for the shop and sure will be happy to it go.

Appliances include 2 dishwashers, one sub zero feezer, one subzero fridge, one subzero fridge/freezer, wine fridge,pop dispenser, drawer microwave….......one 48" six burner with grill and double ovens, ice maker.

All cabinets are maple veneer plycore 3/4", 1/2" backs and face framed in poplar with embedded beading. Doors are frame and panel with a 1/4" offset mold around the panel, drawers are the same and some are a solid poplar slab. Drawers are dovetailed front and back in Birch with 1/2 veneer core plywood bottoms hung on the motion guides….......some 37 drawers in all.

First "opps" was a bad measurement from floor to ceiling, Next "opps" was a bad measurement from wall to wall. Third "opps" was the sink,.....................on and on and have to wonedr how a contractor got as far in life as he has making so many "wrong" measurements.

Alas my door parts are all cut out and in abot 15 mintes I will fire up the shaper and back at it.

The whole thing will be hand painted by others (there is a God), glazed, distressed












more and more….................


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

I hope there is a large check to go with the super-sized order. Looks great.


----------



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

looks great my friend i sure do miss building cabnets glad to thier still a few of us out their still at it.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

37 dovetialed drawers, full extension bottom ount sliders , cockbeading on the trim. 
Nice stuff as usual Roman. What's up with the painting?

Bob


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Brianinpa….........sadly, the cheque isnt that big.

doyoulikegumwood….................been turning out this kind of kitchen for months now, one after the other after the other and another one even bigger on the horizon (but that one is my design, my finsih, my install)

Bob#2…................I didnt ask, didnt want to know, didnt want to even vaguley hint that I could do it, just happy to see this one go.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

nice looking cabinets, great Job!
mistakes? oops? as usual!


----------

